# Trio 8



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a single CSS Trio 8 that I received as a door prize at InDIYana in 2009. Wondering if anyone knows or happens to have another of these drivers? I've got couple of ideas running around, but I need another one to make it viable.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you find one yet?


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nope not yet.


----------

